# Secret Snowflake V 4.0 *The official thread*



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2009)

*Hello everyone and welcome to Secret Snowflake for 2009. We have made some changes to ensure that this year is our best year yet. First, I'd like to welcome D_A_Bunny to the elf team. She has graciously offered her time to help facilitate secret snowflake this year. As they say, two heads are better than one.

Secondly, we have been asked to let you know that Secret Snowflake is no longer a part of Dimensions. This is a private undertaking by D_A_Bunny and myself. Dimensions, it's moderators and Conrad are not responsible for any issues that may arise. Please do not contact them with any questions or concerns. 

Finally, we have made a few changes in our process this year. Of course, the additon of a new elf will mean that the 2 of us will have access to your addresses. If you choose to be a sender, you may request Bunny or myself. Just write in the subject line of your email the name of the person you request.

Please continue reading for all the info for this years festivites.

Thank you!
The fat elves *

It’s that time of year again. The holidays are coming and there are so many people in need of holiday cheer. Why not brighten someone’s holiday by sending them a holiday card? Anyone can participate! You can choose to send holiday specific cards, or just send a note card to someone. Please, please PLEASE don't feel like you can't participate because you don't celebrate a certain holiday. This is holiday neutral.

Now, for the specifics!

#1. You make a list and check it twice. There’s no limit to the number of people you can send a card to this year. Just remember…YOU are responsible for buying the cards and paying for postage. 

#2. *You email secret_ snowflake at yahoo dot com*. You may request either Bunny or myself to handle your cards. If a special request is not made, sender will be divided equally amongst Bunny and I. In your message, *please tell us the SCREEN NAME of the person you wish to send a card to..also remember they have to be forum members.*

#3. Bunny or I will message the people on your list to see if they are willing to participate. After 4 or 5 days, you will receive a confirmation message letting you know who is willing to participate and who isn’t. You will not be able to send cards until you receive that message. It will contain instructions on how to get your cards to the appropriate handler and your 4 digit sender number!

#4. You get your cards ready. You can send cards anonymously or you are welcome to sign them. You can buy individual cards, buy them in packs, make them. It’s really up to you. Make sure they are sealed in an envelope with the postage on the envelope. *Now, this is important. Once you receive your confirmation list, you will be assigned a sender number. On the back of the envelope at the top or the bottom, write the SCREENAME of the person who is receiving the card and your 4 digit sender number. This is something new we are putting in place to ensure that we know who has sent their cards when return addresses are not given.*
#5. You package all the cards together and send them to your handler’s address that will provided to you in your confirmation message.

If you receive a message stating that someone wants to send you a card and you wish to participate, reply to secret_snowflake at yahoo dot com with your SNAIL MAIL address. Remember this isn’t an e-card exchange. You will be receiving actual cards in the mail. Bunny and I will be the ONLY ONEs who have your address. Once we receive the card from the sender, we will address it and get it in the mail. Then, all you have to do is wait for your card(s). 

ALL LISTS MUST BE SENT NO LATER THAN DECEMBER 11TH. ALL CARDS MUST BE POSTMARKED BY DECEMBER 21st , OR THEY WILL BE RETURNED TO SENDER. 
Please, please, please, PLEASE do NOT choose to participate if you aren’t going to follow thru. There is nothing worse than expecting a card and it not arriving. 
If you do not live in the U.S., take heart, you can participate. Send your list. I will calculate the cost of postage and then you can pay pal me the cost of U.S. Postage. You must have pay pal in order to participate. Also be mindful that it takes 2-3 weeks to get your cards to me when you live outside of the U.S. Get your list to me as soon as possible.

***Postage costs are as follows****

Domestic postage is 44 cents
International postage:
Airmail stamps can be purchased at your local post office, or you can use stamps for the following amounts:

Canada- $.75
Australia-$.98
Great Britan-$.98
Denmark-$.94
Germany-$.98
New Zealand-$.94
Those are just a few..if someone is from a different country not listed, I will let you know.

Feel free to email secret_snowflake at yahoo dot com with any questions! 

Please make sure you can receive PMs and/or emails to participate

We have one last small request. We request a read receipt. If you read and decide not to participate, please let us know. The senders want to get their cards out as quickly as possible and when you just ignore the message, it slows the entire process down.


Let the FESTIVITIES begin


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 18, 2009)

I am very excited to be a part of this and I hope that you all will be too. Please let me or Misty know if there are any questions. I am looking forward to sending out as many cards as you would like sent. 

Christine


----------



## mel (Nov 19, 2009)

sounds like fun


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 22, 2009)

mel said:


> sounds like fun



Hope you participate 

Thanks to those senders who have sent their lists


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds good I'm in


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanksgiving afternoon task - I'm making a list and checking it twice!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 24, 2009)

Woo hoo..so excited Punkin!


----------



## Crystal (Nov 24, 2009)

I just wanted to thank whoever decided to add me to their list. It made my day. Thank you so much! :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 29, 2009)

We are off to a great start! You still have a few weeks to get your lists in to us.

Please make sure that you email it to [email protected]. Remember it can be as short or as long as you like. 



Thanks!

Misty
May your days be merry and bright!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for doing this, you two! I look forward to participating!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 29, 2009)

You and everyone else is welcome. This is certainly help to put me in the holiday spirit. 

Get your lists ready folks and send them in. What a great way to spread some holiday cheer with a card or simple note.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 30, 2009)

I wanted to express my thanks to whoever decided to add me to their list. I also look forward to sending out some cheer.


----------



## MamaLisa (Nov 30, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I just wanted to thank whoever decided to add me to their list. It made my day. Thank you so much! :happy:



same! woooo someone loves me lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, to whomever you are! You have brought a smile to my day


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 1, 2009)

Woot woot..I'm glad you guys are feeling the love


----------



## mel (Dec 2, 2009)

sending you my list tonight


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for adding me to your list..My 1st time ever!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 2, 2009)

WooHoo! Somebody wuvs me!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 2, 2009)

*Hi everyone,

It seems there needs to be clarification on the process of Secret Snowflake for someone.


It does state:

If you choose to be a sender, you may request Bunny or myself. Just write in the subject line of your email the name of the person you request.


However, if you are a recipient, it is not reasonable to request that a certain person handle any cards that may be sent to you.

D_A_Bunny and I are splitting lists. Therefore, you may receive cards addressed by her or by me. 

Therefore, if you are not comfortable with either of us having your address and mailing your cards, please decline to participate this year.

As always, if you have any questions, please let us know 

Now, back to the festivities *


----------



## BarbBBW (Dec 2, 2009)

I have sent my List!! I am so excited!! I LOVEEEEE Christmas cards!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 3, 2009)

I almost forgot about this! 

Anyway, I'll be sending a list before the 11th.


Dennis


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 3, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I just wanted to thank whoever decided to add me to their list. It made my day. Thank you so much! :happy:



Same here thanks heaps to whoever..... am very surprised... now i know about it i can be organised for next year and send some out...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 3, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Same here thanks heaps to whoever..... am very surprised... now i know about it i can be organised for next year and send some out...



You have until Dec 11th to get a list in if you'd like to get in on the festivities this year


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 4, 2009)

I want to add one more clarification. We are requesting the addresses via pm here at Dims. Please continue responding to the pms. I know the instructions at the top say send your snail mail address to the yahoo, but that address is for the senders to send their lists. Thanks to everybody for responding so quickly and keep your lists coming.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2009)

I got cards today. Woot Woot. Be watching your mailboxes next week!

Misty


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 4, 2009)

I decided to send cards again this year....list has been sent...and thanks to those who put me on their "nice" list this year


----------



## BarbBBW (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok Surlysomething,... turn on the PMS woman!!


----------



## Frankie (Dec 4, 2009)

It really warms my heart that someone put me on their list (even though I must decline for privacy reasons).

But still, I appreciate Misty and DA Bunny for putting so much effort into Secret Snowflake.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, it's the most wonderful time of the year and somebody LOVEs me!
Christmas hugs all around, Kara


----------



## BarbBBW (Dec 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok Surlysomething,... turn on the *PMS *woman!!



Ummmm Yeah, I thought about it,.. and I think I should specify, that i meant turn on the PM's NOT the PMS hahaha


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm listening to Christmas music and addressing cards. I have a bunch going out tomorrow. Thanks to everyone for participating!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so touched that someone included me on their list. hugs. Thanks everyone for starting this up. :bow:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 15, 2009)

I put another batch of cards in the mail today.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 15, 2009)

I mailed mine out today and I also got one in the mail! Yay! I was having a crappy day and my son brought in the mail and he said "I have something here that I know will cheer you up!" He was right!


----------



## mel (Dec 15, 2009)

mine are mailed out as of this afternoon  Merry Christmas to everyone!!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 16, 2009)

Got a card today! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot to update my email here on Dims when I changed it back in the summer, so I only just now saw the PM about Secret Snowflake. I'm really sorry that I didn't reply to the message or get to participate in the exchange itself....but I want to thank the person or people who attempted to include me... Thank you and happy holidays.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 18, 2009)

Secret Snowflake update from this elf:

I put more cards in the mail today. However, I do want to let people know that I am still waiting for some more cards to address and send out. As soon as I get them, I will address them and put them into the mail. Since we are so close to Christmas, it is probable that some will be recieved after Christmas. Just want to let everyone know that now. If you were asked for your address and still have not recieved a card, keep looking.


----------



## MamaLisa (Dec 18, 2009)

please write "air mail" on mine other wise it will take 3 months to get here by boat lol


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you!! I received my card yesterday!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Isa (Dec 19, 2009)

A big thanks to the Snowflake Elves. I received a card yesterday. Now I'm off to send a pm to thank the individual personally.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 20, 2009)

thank you to all my wonderful friends who have sent me cards! as mentioned in my im's, i thank you for your friendship and thoughtfulness. 

also, a big thank you to the elves who made this possible. you have brightened many days for myself and other dimmers. we appreciate all of your time and efforts.

i hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday season!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 20, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> thank you to all my wonderful friends who have sent me cards! as mentioned in my im's, i thank you for your friendship and thoughtfulness.
> 
> *also, a big thank you to the elves who made this possible. you have brightened many days for myself and other dimmers. we appreciate all of your time and efforts.*
> 
> i hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday season!




You are so welcome  This is exactly why I started it and why I will do my best to make sure that it continues..

Merry Christmas


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 20, 2009)

I have over 100 cards being put into the mail tomorrow morning. And I am still waiting on some more to come my way for addressing. So, if you don't get them by Christmas, keep looking.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 21, 2009)

I got a card the other day... Thank you Raivenne!


----------



## the_captain (Dec 21, 2009)

I was planning to participate in Secret Snowflake, but since I'm fairly new and really don't know anyone that well, I decided to wait 'till next year. But in the meantime, here's a holiday greeting for everyone here at Dimensions!







*May you have a happy and blessed holiday season!
-The_Captain*


----------



## firefly (Dec 21, 2009)

Thx Vince :wubu:


----------



## rainyday (Dec 21, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I have over 100 cards being put into the mail tomorrow morning. *And I am still waiting on some more to come my way for addressing. * So, if you don't get them by Christmas, keep looking.



Mine are in this category. They're on their way to the card elf but will likely be post-Christmas arrivals. I ordered my cards online and had to wait for them to get here.

Also, apologies for the freakin' glitter. When I wrote them out this weekend there was glitter everywhere. Didn't realize when I bought them that they were doused in the stuff.

Thanks very much to my senders! Individual PMs coming your way.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 22, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Mine are in this category. They're on their way to the card elf but will likely be post-Christmas arrivals
> .



Same here folks, so my peeps (sorry, birds are always on my brain )) will be getting some after holiday cheer lol.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 22, 2009)

To the Secret Snowflake Elves, you are doing a great job. I received two cards, and I am over here. So thank you, thank you :bow:


----------



## mergirl (Dec 22, 2009)

Think my cards might be coming after xmas because it took 2 weeks to get from Scotland to America.. especially to the few UK peeps i am sending to cause it will take a couple of weeks coming back too. I think thats good though cause January is boring ..it will be nice to get some xmas cheer then! 
I have recieved a couple of cards so far..and have sent my thankers pms!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 22, 2009)

As above. I posted my package of cards to the US on 12 December and as of 20 December they still hadnt arrived! So much for Royal Mail's "4 - 5 days" estimate! I had intended to post mine sooner, but several factors delayed them. Anyhoo, looks like the 20 people i sent to, will get them after Christmas, and prob after new year for the ones that are being sent back to the UK!

ps. Thankyou very much to the lovely couple that sent me a card, I was so tickled to receive it! Will pm you privately to thank you. :happy:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 22, 2009)

I haven't recieved my mail yet today, so this number is subject to change but, as of today I am still waiting for over 150 cards to arrive. So hang tight folks, they will come in and I will get them right out.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 23, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> As above. I posted my package of cards to the US on 12 December and as of 20 December they still hadnt arrived! So much for Royal Mail's "4 - 5 days" estimate! I had intended to post mine sooner, but several factors delayed them. Anyhoo, looks like the 20 people i sent to, will get them after Christmas, and prob after new year for the ones that are being sent back to the UK!
> 
> ps. Thankyou very much to the lovely couple that sent me a card, I was so tickled to receive it! Will pm you privately to thank you. :happy:





rainyday said:


> Mine are in this category. They're on their way to the card elf but will likely be post-Christmas arrivals. I ordered my cards online and had to wait for them to get here.
> 
> Also, apologies for the freakin' glitter. When I wrote them out this weekend there was glitter everywhere. Didn't realize when I bought them that they were doused in the stuff.
> 
> Thanks very much to my senders! Individual PMs coming your way.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Same here folks, so my peeps (sorry, birds are always on my brain )) will be getting some after holiday cheer lol.





D_A_Bunny said:


> I haven't recieved my mail yet today, so this number is subject to change but, as of today I am still waiting for over 150 cards to arrive. So hang tight folks, they will come in and I will get them right out.



Unfortunately, it is 5pm here and none of the packages of cards have arrived. I am also waiting on a package that one shipper sent overnite that I missed on Monday, scheduled for re-delivery and still has not arrived.

I just want everyone to know that I am still looking and waiting for them and hope that they can at least get here by Saturday. Then I will address them all and put them into the mail and hopefully they will arrive to their individual destinations by New Year's.

So keep your eyes open folks, there will be more cards being sent out soon.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 23, 2009)

I received my last set today and Rob is throwing them in the mail box as we speak.

Thanks again to everyone that chose to participate. I apologize to this last group. Most of the rest of my peeps had really cute labels..I had to change sizes so no cuteness!


A big thank you to Bunny for helping this year. Hopefully, she'll be willing to do it for many more years 


Thanks y'all 

Santa's fat elf!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for all your hard work, both of you! :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Dec 23, 2009)

I have received some cards, and I wanna say thank you so much!! it really brightens my life, knowing so many wonderful people are in my life! Thank you all!! And to all those who receive mine,.. umm I thought it was like a top secret thing no names etc, so I am sorry LOL


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 24, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I received my last set today and Rob is throwing them in the mail box as we speak.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone that chose to participate. I apologize to this last group. Most of the rest of my peeps had really cute labels..I had to change sizes so no cuteness!
> 
> ...



Misty, as long as you'll have me, I would love to do it again. And you are very welcome. It has been fun. And since I am hoping I will be writing out more bunches this weekend (crossing fingers the cards arrive soon so they can be forwarded), it will add more days to the holiday. There is something very enjoyable about stacking cards in an orderly fashion and knowing they are bringing cheer.



rainyday said:


> Thanks for all your hard work, both of you! :wubu:



Aww, you are welcome.

As is everyone else who has been so nice about getting the cards. I have enjoyed being a snowflake elf very much.

Thanks Misty for starting and continuing this tradition.


----------



## dragorat (Dec 24, 2009)

*1st off thank you to the lovely Elves for their efforts to do this vast project.2ndly thank you to the anonymous Santa who I recieved a card from.I found it in my mail yesterday & it is greatly appreciated.I hope everyone has a beautiful & joyous holiday season.*


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you for the 2nd card!!! 

And thank you DA and MM for doing this


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 24, 2009)

Everyone is most welcome  I'm really glad this year has gone well. It shuts the mouth of all the naysayers. We did it. It's been successful, minus the few always present hiccups with the postal service.

Again, thank you to every sender and participant.


I've said it before and I'll say it again. I started this because I know if I felt horrible around the holidays that the odds were that someone else did as well.

This is the hardest time of year for lots of people. Even though this is the best year of my life, finding Rob, getting married, etc. Every time I've gotten a card it's made me feel so grateful and it's caused a huge load of excitement.

I do this so I know that at least one person is going to get a card that may make this time of year a little more bearable.

I really do love you guys  Thank you.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you Christine and Misty! I got my cards and was so thrilled..I am glad you are both doing this and enjoying it so much..I can hardly wait until next year..I promise I will send them sooner then..LOL


----------



## Leesa (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas! Thanks for all of your hard work. :bow:
Also, Thanks for all of my wonderful Christmas cards!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 27, 2009)

I received a beautiful card today, but cannot decipher the signature! So, if you sent me a card with a card showing an old house with an American flag hanging from it, with lots of trees, and a water pump in the foreground (plus there was glitter on it) PM me please! I'd like to thank you properly and want to know who sent this to me! lol

Thanks!
MizzSnakeBite


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Thank you Christine and Misty! I got my cards and was so thrilled..I am glad you are both doing this and enjoying it so much..I can hardly wait until next year..



This


Leesa said:


> Merry Christmas! Thanks for all of your hard work. :bow:
> Also, Thanks for all of my wonderful Christmas cards!



and this  :bow:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for such kind words. I have 53 cards going into the mail tomorrow. I am still waiting for another 100. Unfortunately my post office is holding a package with 61 cards ransom until I go postal on them tomorrow.

Keep looking!


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 27, 2009)

umm..... so I am expecting a card and I understand that it could take a few more days/ week but I just wanted to say thanks to who ever sent it to me and let them know that I haven't received it yet... I'm not being rude by not saying thanks.. lol


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 28, 2009)

I would like to thank Christine and Misty, for their hard work! 

I received a beautiful card, but cannot decipher the signature! So, if you sent me a card with a card showing an pumpkin PM me please! I'd like to thank you properly and want to know who sent this to me! lol


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 28, 2009)

Just a note to everyone. If you keep track of the four digit number on the back of the envelope we can track who sent the card. We would ask their permission first, in case it is meant to be secret, but we do know who sent the card. If the number starts with a "1", Misty was the elf, if the number starts with a "2", then I am the elf.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 28, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Just a note to everyone. If you keep track of the four digit number on the back of the envelope we can track who sent the card. We would ask their permission first, in case it is meant to be secret, but we do know who sent the card. If the number starts with a "1", Misty was the elf, if the number starts with a "2", then I am the elf.



Want if there is no number?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 28, 2009)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Want if there is no number?



I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## djudex (Dec 28, 2009)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Want if there is no number?



Then that means that THE CARD IS COMING FROM INSIDE THE HOUSE! GET OUT NOW!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 29, 2009)

djudex said:


> Then that means that THE CARD IS COMING FROM INSIDE THE HOUSE! GET OUT NOW!!



Did you ever read a story by Martin Gardner (the former SciAm 'Mathematical Games' editor) called "The No-sided Professor"? I think you know why I ask.


----------



## djudex (Dec 29, 2009)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Did you ever read a story by Martin Gardner (the former SciAm 'Mathematical Games' editor) called "The No-sided Professor"? I think you know why I ask.



Never heard of it before your post I'm afraid, why do you ask?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 29, 2009)

djudex said:


> Never heard of it before your post I'm afraid, why do you ask?



At the risk of hijacking this thread, your icon looks very like a stylized representation of a Klein's Bottle - that mystical 3-D representation of a Mobius Strip, expanded by one dimension. 


I first encountered the concept as a young 'teen in the Martin Gardner story, which is also rife with all the things you can do with a Mobius Strip. I remember running around the neighborhood, with paper and scissors, cutting the strips in various ways, and trying (unsuccessfuly) to get my non-nerd little friends interested.

There was no way that I could try to replicate a Klein's Bottle in the universe I inhabited at the time. Years later, I started my career as a technician at the Honeywell Research Lab. I got to know the resident glass blower quite well (he managed to repair an expensive triple-layer Dewar Flask, through which I had dropped a ruby laser.) He found a way to whip up the 'cheater' version of a Klein's bottle, where the stem necks down to permeate the 'surface', and soon the place was littered with them.

Martin Gardner was right. "The things will hold coffee. Nothing frightful happens to the coffee." (from a footnote in "The No-Sided Professor".

Note: I am not a topologist, and am far too stiff to try to bend myself into the manifold attempted by Prof. Slapernarski.


----------



## djudex (Dec 29, 2009)

Ahh I see. Alas it's just a little logo I whipped up for myself. There's a D, a J and an X in there.


----------



## toni (Dec 29, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Just a note to everyone. If you keep track of the four digit number on the back of the envelope we can track who sent the card. We would ask their permission first, in case it is meant to be secret, but we do know who sent the card. If the number starts with a "1", Misty was the elf, if the number starts with a "2", then I am the elf.



I got a card from someone who didn't put their name on it. Who was it from? I didn't keep track of the four digit number but I know you sent it because the post mark was from your 'hood.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 29, 2009)

toni said:


> I got a card from someone who didn't put their name on it. Who was it from? I didn't keep track of the four digit number but I know you sent it because the post mark was from your 'hood.



Maybe it was a secret. Send me a PM with details. If I can track the sender I will ask permission to disclose their Dims name.


----------



## toni (Dec 29, 2009)

Details? Ummmm, I just gave you all the details. LOL


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 29, 2009)

djudex said:


> Ahh I see. Alas it's just a little logo I whipped up for myself. There's a D, a J and an X in there.



I would have sworn that it was a bubble, escaping from a Klein's Bottle filled with champaign. And with that, I promise not to post any further extraneous messages in this thread.


----------



## steely (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who sent me a card this year and the one person who sent the card as a "friend". I appreciate all your warm thoughts and wishes. It really means so much to me this year. It made my holidays this year a little easier to bear.


----------



## mel (Dec 31, 2009)

I wanted to say..to those of you who received cards from me, and dont know me..lol.. I looked for posts or people I thought could use a card from a friend...so dont feel weird about not knowing me  and the couple of you that do know me, well you just know me 

p.s. i hope yall can read my writing


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 1, 2010)

I already said thank you to moore2me for sending me a Christmas card, but another came in the mail yesterday, but there was no name. So whoever that was, thank you!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you so much to everyone who sent me a card. I really got a pile this year, and as soon as I clean out my inbox, I'll personally thank people. Also, thank you to Misty and Christine for doing this ... I'm sure it was a lot of work, and brought an equal amount of happiness to everyone who was involved.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 2, 2010)

I received another card in the mail - thank you!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Being wayyyyy over here and all, I'm still getting cards, lol. I am loving it! Thank you to everyone who sent me (us, lol) a card. Each one makes me smile. Thank you so much for thinking of me. (us, lol)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 2, 2010)

I just wanted to say Thank you Misty and Bunny for taking the task on and I want to thank everyone that sent a card. I believe Ive set personal thaqnk you's either here or facebook. 

IT really helps with the blahs when you get a card in the mail 

b


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks so much, Misty and Bunny, for doing this. I looooove getting my cards. And thank you to all of you who sent them to me. As soon as things quiet down here, expect PM's.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 2, 2010)

It's a wonderful feeling to see XMAS cards. I've sent PM of thanks to those that have sent cards. 

I wanted to say a Special thanks on this board to the Dimmer that only signed the card *"Your Friend" *. 

Mistical Misty and D A Bunny: thanks again for taking the time to spread much joy and cheer this holiday season....


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 2, 2010)

This is the best part of being a part of this. Knowing that people are getting some joy in the mail.

Keep in mind that I am still waiting for a few to address and mail out. It is definitely the fault of the post office on these late cards getting here.

Thank you for the cards that I personally recieved as well. When things quiet down a bit, I can send out a few more PMs.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 2, 2010)

awwww I received two cards today. Thank you so much. It made my day.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 3, 2010)

you know....I LIKE my late cards....because just when you think the holidays are over...you get a little holiday surprise


----------



## BarbBBW (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello All!! I thought it was supposed to be like TOP SECRET!!! So I only wrote from a Friend!! SOrry heheh Hope you all had a great time!


----------



## Adrian (Jan 3, 2010)

Barb, I hope your holidays were all you wished for.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got another card Saturday! Eeeeeee!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 4, 2010)

I got two more cards today, hooray! Going to pm the senders now!


----------



## butch (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been out of town for a while, and returned to lovely Secret Snowflake cards! I was so excited and felt so loved to get them, especially since I haven't been able to participate as a sender the past two years. I'll need to rectify that for next year!

Thank you Misty and D A Bunny, for all your hard work and for helping to spread so much holiday cheer. I really appreciate it!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 6, 2010)

Everyone is most welcome. Once again, the postal service was an ass, but I think we've managed to get all cards to their senders!

Can't wait to do it all again next year 

Misty


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 7, 2010)

D A Bunny received my parcel of cards today! I posted it on 12 December!!

So, some more cards will be sent out yet!


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 7, 2010)

Got another card today! Thanks DEB brightened my morning!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 8, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> D A Bunny received my parcel of cards today! I posted it on 12 December!!
> 
> So, some more cards will be sent out yet!




Katy, Royal Mail has been extra slow this year. I mailed all of my cards on the same day. My lil sister in Washington state got her card on Christmas eve...my friend in London, less an 1.5 hours away got hers on Jan 3rd.  Some major suckage on Royal Mails part.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 8, 2010)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Katy, Royal Mail has been extra slow this year. I mailed all of my cards on the same day. My lil sister in Washington state got her card on Christmas eve...my friend in London, less an 1.5 hours away got hers on Jan 3rd.  Some major suckage on Royal Mails part.



Ahh interesting. Mergirl said her package took two weeks and she posted hers at the beginning of Dec I think. It's ridiculous, especially as its far from cheap!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 9, 2010)

I recieved my xmas card on 4th Jan. It was great and I wanted to thank the two people who organised it all... it really made me smile. x


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 9, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I recieved my xmas card on 4th Jan. It was great and I wanted to thank the two people who organised it all... it really made me smile. x



Welkies and I'm glad


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 13, 2010)

I got a card, and was super, super happy! But, I'm not exactly sure who it's from. Since I write like a first grader, it's hard for me to read anyone's handwriting who doesn't...lol. So, whoever sent me a card...Thank you so much! It really brightened up my day!


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank You Goofy for my lovely card! What a lovely perk on a day when I was feeling down!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 5, 2010)

*BUMP*

Where to begin... First let me just say that there are some dear, wonderful, lovely people in this forum. :wubu: For more than a month I have been without internet at home so I haven't had the time and the opportunity to be online as much as I have in the past. As I've been working on scheduling a date to get some new service started I've been meaning to come here and personally thank all the wonderful people who took the time to send me a card this holiday. I can't tell you how much it meant as this has been not an easy time for me. It is taking longer than I thought however to get my ISP up and running and I didn't want to let any more time pass by before saying something. I wanted to thank each and every one you personally but I just wanted to speak up now and say how much I appreciated the cards and kind words. I hope you all are doing well and having a happy new year so far. 

Thanks once again! :kiss2:
L


----------



## Tau (Feb 5, 2010)

I got two super, super awesome, anonymous cards in the mail and I wanted to say a HUGE THANKYOU!!! to the ones who sent them *squishes* Utterly made my day


----------



## mergirl (Feb 7, 2010)

I think my secret snowflake went well. I only didnt hear back from 3 people i sent cards too..but that could just be cause they are rude and not that the mail service is pish! haha.


----------

